# I lost weight !



## Barbie1 (Aug 19, 2017)

down another pound almost 2 pounds 
I really cut down on eating snacks / soda and junk food or any alcohol.Today is my cheat day though and its time to eat I give myself one cheat day a week which is usually saturday and eat whatever I have been craving!


----------



## theblendingqueen (Aug 30, 2017)

Keep up the good work ! Don't forget the sport. It's also a good factor in losing weight.


----------



## toupeemoor (Nov 2, 2017)

Good job and keep up the good work


----------



## juraseka (Nov 8, 2017)

It's amazing how much weight we can lose just by removing junk food, and how quickly you can gain it back when you start again!


----------



## toupeemoor (Nov 10, 2017)

That's great news! Keep up the good work! But remember, eating too much is still not a good thing even though it's your cheat day. There are still tons of healthy snacks that you can munch on during your cheat day. 80% Nutrition, 20% Exercise.  Abs are made in the kitchen, not in the gym.


----------



## toupeemoor (Dec 8, 2017)

Keep up the good work ^_^


----------



## angelazoe1 (Mar 20, 2018)

Congratulations. I always lose weight via eating less and ealier for dinner. Hope it may helps.


----------



## tamil1996 (May 4, 2018)

Thank You for sharing the informative post.


----------



## toupeemoor (May 18, 2018)

Keep up the good work!


----------

